# Has anyone been in a car accident whilst pregnant?



## claire23

I am 29 weeks and unfortunately have been in a car accident today. I was just waiting at the red traffic lights when the driver behind hit my car (she didn't see me!). I went to the antenatal unit, and the baby seemed fine - CTG and scan were all fine. I am still in shock. My question is has anyone been in a car accident before? And what were (if any) the long-term consequences to the baby? Did it cause premature labour?


----------



## PepsiChic

Ive never been in a car accident while pregnant but if you feel less movement then normal or feel sick or have any bleeding even spoitting really lightly go straigh to A&E. 

Basically anything out of the norm go to A&E its not worth the risk. 

Im sorry you had an accident, i really hope eveyrthing goes ok with you and baby


----------



## claire23

Thank you hun. I feel fine, no changes in movements or pain, no bleeding, etc. I worry about placental abruption and premature labour even though the impact was low.


----------



## Lu28

I was in a similar accident early on in my second trimester so a good bit earlier than you but no problems at all except for some whip lash for me :flower:


----------



## bathbabe

No advice hun just wanted to do this :hugs: hope everything is ok x


----------



## hardworknmama

I was in an accident at 25 weeks with my first and there were no long term consequences to either one of us. I t-boned a lady that pulled out in front of me and totalled my car. Like you I went straight to the doc and they said that the baby has plenty of cushion with all the fluid they are swimming in. I would try not to worry since nothing seems out of the ordinary with you and the baby. My little man came 6 days late so there was no pre-term labor for me. Sorry you got rear-ended and I hope you get your car fixed up soon. :hugs:


----------



## Claire788

Heya, 

I work in a personal injury department, and have dealt with about 20-30 women in my career who have had accidents when pregant (various stages) can honestly say that none of them have ever had any baby issues, premature, leaking waters etc except one lady who (at 6wks pregnant) tried to blame the accident on her MC'ing 6 weeks later (completely un realated)

Just have your MW check your BP, and have a proper kick count over the next few days :)


----------



## Nibblenic

I was in two car accidents whilst pregnant.

Took my car off the road and rolled it along a field at 6 weeks :wacko:

Got hit from behind somwhere in 3rd tri 

Did not harm to lo never had any complications because of either accident. Try to put into the back of you mind and not worry to much, youve been checked and everythings fine :hugs:


----------



## vix1989

was in a car accident at 32 weeks with mia.
Had scan and everything and she was fine!
i suffered with shock and was shaking for a bout 3 hours but everything was fne.

Big hugs!! xxx


----------



## xoxsarahxox

I was 12 weeks wheni from behind by a lorry when I was sat t a red light. Both me and. Baby were fine and had o lng term affects. He was born at 39 weeks :) xx


----------



## RJsMum

Sometime in the 2nd tri I was behind someone at a light (on an incline) and they rolled back into me. No visible damage to my car and no probs with bab. Funny bit was it was a new driver going home with his mom in the car...he had JUST passed his driving test!


----------



## laura_jayne

I got driven into from behind at 36 weeks pregnant, woman failed to stop behind me at a roundabout. I rang my MW, she checked me over and all was fine!

I think, as others have said, just be extra diligent with kick counts and movements over the next few days and any concerns, get in contact with someone straight away!

BTW, it was my last day of work before starting maternity and was on my way when she hit me, sods law!


----------



## Gingerspice

RJsMum said:


> Sometime in the 2nd tri I was behind someone at a light (on an incline) and they rolled back into me. No visible damage to my car and no probs with bab. Funny bit was it was a new driver going home with his mom in the car...he had JUST passed his driving test!

This is why many instructors do not allow you to drive home after the test, because you won't be focused properly having passed from being so excited.


----------



## maybebaby3

no advice just wanted to send you :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

A friend of mine was rear ended at about 33 weeks. She went to hospital for a check afterwards, and I think she said the baby's heartbeat was raised, and her body started contracting, but they gave her something to stop it, and they made sure the baby's heartbeat regulated, and everything was fine. She gave birth about 7 weeks ago, full term and the baby is healthy


----------



## littlestar85

deleted


----------



## Laraa

I was in a severe car crash when i was pregnant, hubby was driving on the motorway where a car from behind came crashing into us at very very high speed causing our car to topple over twice and we were left upsidedown. We were very lucky to be alive and my princess was also. They kept me in hospital to monitor me and baby and i had an emergency scan but all was well. Baby was born full term and is fine thankfully.


----------



## Jemma_x

I was in a car accident at 34 weeks but my situation was different. My waters had started leaking at 29 weeks slowly. I was taken straight to hospital and checked out and apart from the problems i already had he was fine and i had him at 37 weeks


----------



## JASMAK

I was in a car accident with my son at 5 1/2 mths pregnant. It was similar to yours it sounds like...I stopped at a crosswalk to let a man and his dog cross...a truck stopped beside me. Then, I was hit from behind by a car going 60km +...she said she didn't see me. Our car was completely totaled. It pushed our car about 25 metres. I don't remember it...I just remember asking hubby why the car was moving, and he told me to step on the brakes, and I did. Then I asked if we were in a car accident, and he said yes..and I started crying. I didn't feel anything at first, but then I took my seat belt off and tried to move and my tummy hurt, and my back. I was scared about my back because I had just broke it and herniated three discs less than two years before. The ambulance, fire truck and police came. The told me not to move...put my neck in one of those braces. I started having contractions as they took me out of the car. They cut my clothes off (embarssing). They took me lights and sirens to the hospital. There they could not find a heart beat. I was freaking as I thought I could feel the baby moving. They were REALLY worried. I had x-rays..nothing was broken. Maternity came down, and found a heart beat. I had such horrible whiplash that I had to hold my neck when I was in people's car and they stepped on the brake or accelrated. I was in physiotherapy for months, but because of my bad back, it was too much pain for me to continue working AND be pregnant...so I went off (was a lifeguard at the time). I had to go on heavy painkillers for a bit which were prescribed by my OB/GYN. Baby was fine, born 38 weeks...by section which was performed for two reasons...one, because I had placenta previa...and two because my back was so bad that my OB was concerned about pushing the baby out.


----------



## kmac625

My sil was in a car accident that totalled her car when pregnant with her first. There were no issues at all with my nephew and he was born after she was induced around 10 days overdue.


----------

